# cant fish without your help guys



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

guys, im usually on the va board. but i may be making a trip up north in about two weeks... i was wondering if any of you guys had any info for me about fishing in the boston/portsmouth nh area? whats biting, where to fish, what lures? im goin up to visit a friend but want to get into some fish, i got pretty much every lure known to man, minus a couple, and i know how to fish, so any advice would be most graciously appreciated guys.

thanks


neil


----------



## addicted (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi Neil,
I go to school in Boston (originally from MD) Haven't had a chance to fish much up here, but I have heard a lot about plum island and the cape canal. If I find any info. I'll make sure to send it your way. Try checking out stripersurf.com. They cover the MA area. Good luck.

Addicted


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

*fished in portsmouth before*

fished in hampton beach several times in the summer a few years ago. striper i think are out of season up there. there might be some stragglers but a good time is in june-sept. than they start moving down the coast. Cod are big up there to and maybe some stray bluefish
if you can get to hampton, there is a little bridge when you come into the beach area. i forget the road but you will see it. it is behind a marina. fish the incoming tide with 3-5 oz and 4-6 in strips of squid. once the water stops moving, your day is done.
that is for the stipers
db77


----------

